

The GPG Suite for Mac is not free anymore - akerl_
https://t37.net/the-gpg-suit-for-mac-is-not-free-anymore-and-the-sick-sad-future-of-personal-cryptography.html

======
tenken
OSX isn't free -- so I don't understand what your point is. If you complaint
was your complete computing stack was OSS and now this tool wasn't then fine;
but you're not.

------
kolev
I don't mind paying - but it all depends on the price, of course.

